# found a white pigeon



## alice (Jan 30, 2002)

I found a very tame white pigeon with red eyes...no band. He doesn't appear hurt..I have him caged..should I release him? I have a picture of him. Please help me. I got help here once before with a pigeon with a broken leg. Thanks! Alice


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Alice!

Navigate this site. Start by clicking in the area of the pigeon with crutches on the home page.

Describe the bird completely, ie., feathers fluffed, head wobbley, droppings runny, etc.
Post all observations on this forum.

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray

PS. Check your email


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Alice,

First, thank you so much for helping this pigeon. Second, I would strongly suggest that you keep the bird for at least a couple of days and observe its condition. Unless the bird was someone's unbanded pet, it is highly unlikely that you (or anyone) could easily catch it unless something is wrong. It could just be suffering from hunger and cold or there could be other things that caused the bird to be easily caught.

Please keep us posted.

Terry Whatley


----------



## alice (Jan 30, 2002)

the bird is smaller than any pigeon I've seen..his body only as big as my little fist..he is very healthy..droppings are not watery..flies deliberately around cage ..likes to perch on a stick...eats..drinks but I was able to pick him up when I first found him..now he prefers i don't but still tame..do u think I could release him?...it's so cold outside







He fans a full clump of tail feathers out ...seems quite capable of flying.


> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> *Hi, Alice!
> 
> Navigate this site. Start by clicking in the area of the pigeon with crutches on the home page.
> ...


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Alice writes, in part: "the bird is smaller than any pigeon I've seen..his body only as big as my little fist...flies deliberately around cage...likes to perch on a stick..."

This sounds like a pet "Ringed Neck Dove" that escaped. Anybody?

Alice, if it is, I would definitely not release it to the wild!

My email to you encountered "delivery failure." It may have answered some of your questions.

--Ray


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

ring neck dove for sure. They're slower than pigeons, and that would explain why it's so tame. When I was little, a friend of the family rasied them, and would often toss unwanted youngsters outside to fend for themselves. Of course, most of them won't last long in the wild, especaily being white. I'd recommend keeping him, they do make nice birds for house pets, if you don't mind cleaning up a few feathers. If you wanted a pair, I'd recommend checking out eggbay or posting in the for sale section here. I could have helped you out a few months ago, I had a flock. And, if you decide not to keep the little guy, I'd recommend checking with prehaps a pet shop or members here. Once they're settled, and mature, they sing beautifully, even indoors. Thanks, and good luck, Dave


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Alice,

Well, the guys may well be correct in that you have found a ringneck dove and not a pigeon. As they said, if it is a dove, it has no chance of long term survival on its own in the wild and should not be released.

If you go to the following URL, there are some pigeon pictures including one or two of Traveler who is a mostly white racing pigeon. At the very end of the pigeon pictures is a picture of Angel and Snowflake, a pair of white ringneck doves. Perhaps by looking at the pictures, you will be able to tell for sure whether or not the bird you found is a dove. Please let us know.

Terry Whatley
http://www.rims.net/pigeons.htm 




[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited January 30, 2002).]


----------



## alice (Jan 30, 2002)

I checked out the website..it is a ringneck dove for sure! Thanks to you terry and ray and judy and dave d for helping me out. He will be taken care of although I don't like to see anything live without someone of his own species. My email is [email protected] i seem to be having problems with my mail. Do they eat the same as pigeons?.. and i am giving him pigeon grit. Would like to read more about them. Hope I can find some info. Thanks again. By the way..ur info help me save and return to nature a pigeon back in August.His broken leg healed well.


> Originally posted by TAWhatley:
> *Hi Alice,
> 
> Well, the guys may well be correct in that you have found a ringneck dove and not a pigeon. As they said, if it is a dove, it has no chance of long term survival on its own in the wild and should not be released.
> ...


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Alice, writes in part: "By the way..ur info help me save and return to nature a pigeon back in August. His broken leg healed well."

That, my friend is what makes this all worth while! Thanks!!!

PIGEONS--AND THEIR LITTLE BROTHERS--FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Sounds like you have a small dove in which case releasing it would be a death sentence. It was probably released at wedding ceremony. Many doves and white pigeons are doomed this way. A few manage to survive and find a habitat where they can live but the vast majority die.

If you can't keep it I would turn it over to a vet who is willing to find a home for it. Taking it to a pet store is likely to result in the same mistreatment all over again.

d.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Alice,

I'm glad you were able to ID your little foundling. Doves can subsist on the same diet as pigeons though I would suggest you get some Kaytee Dove Mix at the pet store for the bird. It is quite inexpensive and contains peas and other grains that are good for the bird.

Here is a link to a very good website regarding ringneck pigeons:
http://www.concannon.net/wilmer 

Also http://www.diamonddove.com is a good site for dove information though not specifically for ringnecks.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited January 31, 2002).]


----------



## alice (Jan 30, 2002)

Thank you for all your help..everyones. He or she seems to be quite content...for now in a dog kennel with a branch for a perch..that is sitting on the kitchen table. This weekend we will transfer him to a larger parrot cage. Thanks again. His eyes are red..from what i've read he is an albino ring neck dove?? Anyway..he'll be loved. All animals deserve the best we can do for them.


> Originally posted by TAWhatley:
> *Hi Alice,
> 
> I'm glad you were able to ID your little foundling. Doves can subsist on the same diet as pigeons though I would suggest you get some Kaytee Dove Mix at the pet store for the bird. It is quite inexpensive and contains peas and other grains that are good for the bird.
> ...


----------

